# Swindon - Sian O'Callaghan missing



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2011)

*Sian O'Callaghan police appeal for sightings of green taxi*
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/mar/24/sian-ocallaghan-police-green-taxi


> Police search in Savernake forest, Wiltshire, after Sian O'Callaghan went missing from a Swindon nightclub. Photograph: Tim Ireland/PA
> Police searching for the missing woman Sian O'Callaghan are appealing for witnesses who saw a green estate car with taxi markings on the night she vanished or the day after.



Suppose this is the right sub forum, Swindon is not that far from Bristol. 

Another girl missing. 

Volunteeers helped police to search Savernake forest where her mobile was detected after she went missing. Now the police are searching areas which the mobile signal might emphasise as being more likely locations.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poor girl and her family 

Though if the combing of Savernake is purely based on a mobile phone signal then the person who put her there made a mistake not to ditch the phone - either that or they knew all along that they would do this and it has been a cunning way to throw the search off the scent.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2011)

According to R4, there has been an arrest.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-12845965


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2011)

They're arrested him for kidnap and not murder. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2011)

They've found two bodies, one is hers 



> Police searching for missing Sian O'Callaghan have found two bodies - one of whom is thought to be the missing 22-year-old - and arrested a 47-year-old man.
> 
> Police say one of the two victims has been identified as Miss O'Callaghan, who was last seen leaving the Suju nightclub in Swindon on Saturday.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-12852499


----------



## nick h. (Mar 24, 2011)

Sky News is saying the guy is a taxi driver. A garage in Swindon is being searched but they're not allowed to say whose. At the Police press conference they said that neither body had been formally identified, but the detective in charge of the case said he was certain that one of them was Sian's.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

Poor lass


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

Horrible, horrible, horrible.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 24, 2011)

editor said:


> They've found two bodies, one is hers
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-12852499



I think he's indicated there's two but they have only found Sian's so far. They seem pretty certain they're going to find another one though


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

they've found two bodies but only recovered one. what that means is anyone's guess.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> they've found two bodies but only recovered one. what that means is anyone's guess.


 
they're extracting the other one in the morning.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2011)

Acid bath?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Acid bath?


 
good album 

but seriously, do you really think someone would have a fucking acid bath in a fucking forest? catch yourself on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2011)

Didn't know it was a forest. Lye pit, then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Didn't know it was a forest. Lye pit, then.


sorry, i was going by the reference to savernake forest above. seems it was a house, where an acid bath is of course more likely. or the body may be badly decomposed.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 24, 2011)

Or partially eaten. Who knows? I suppose a poll on the issue would be viewed as distasteful.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Or partially eaten. Who knows? I suppose a poll on the issue would be viewed as distasteful.



Possibly. There's only one way to find out


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Or partially eaten. Who knows? I suppose a poll on the issue would be viewed as distasteful.


 
go for it


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I suppose a poll on the issue would be viewed as distasteful.


 
distasteful yes !! 

My first thought about this was I wonder if the same perpetrator from Bristol is still active, i.e. perhaps they got the wrong guy for that one.


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

weltweit said:


> distasteful yes !!
> 
> My first thought about this was I wonder if the same perpetrator from Bristol is still active, i.e. perhaps they got the wrong guy for that one.


 
yes, because the cases are so similar


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> yes, because the cases are so similar


 
well obviously they are not identical, but "girl goes missing late at night" in west country along the M4 ..


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

uncanny


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2011)

weltweit said:


> well obviously they are not identical, but "girl goes missing late at night" in west country along the M4 ..


 
Jo Yeates was nowhere near the M4.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2011)

Her body was discovered really near a lovely campsite I've been to a few times


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 26, 2011)

Police saying they've found human remains at the second site now.
Accused said he killed a young woman abducted from Swindon between 2003 - 2005


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

What a bizarre case.


----------

